# business trip protocol



## Pumma (Aug 29, 2008)

I am the only breadwiner of the house. 
Recently my boss stated that they want the entire work force to go to a Hotel Seminar. The classes are from 7:30 am to 4 pm. There are eight staff members who will be attending (note: that we all the same sex) and we are to share a room. I have never given my spouse any reason to suspect infidelity. Yet now all of the sudden after 28 years of marriage, I am accused of accepting a gift that I should not. My spouse wants me to refuse to go, unless they can also come. This is not an option. The Hotel is booked for the professionals who will be taking the class.
It has been three weeks since I found out about this, and my spouse claim's to be so upset that they can't eat or sleep. I don't understand why my spouse is so upset. I will be gone for only four days and then I will be back. 
My spouse states that it is not appropriate for my boss to pay for this trip, and not include an invite to the spouses. All of the staff members are married except for one. All of the other spouses seem to happy and supportive of this business trip.
When I first found out I was very excited to be going to hear this speaker speak. Then I found out that it was going to be in Walt Disney World, Florida, at that point I became more excited because I have never been able to go there. And now I have the chance to go. The entire staff will have the class paid for, the hotel paid for, the flight there paid for, and Five-hundred dollar for expenses.

I work very hard at my job and think I should go to this.
I think that my spouse is being unreasonable.

??Does anyone else have a problem like this, and what can I do to convince my spouse that everything will be alright. That I will return home to them.

Confused and disappointed in my spouses reaction,
in Philadelphia Pennsylvania


----------



## hitrockbottom (Jun 3, 2008)

I have traveled tons for my business and for my previous lines of work.My wife never had problems with it....even in the situation that we are in now, she still supports it if I need to go on a trip for the shop or if I need to travel and she is not able to go. I think that he needs to rethink his stance. It is a business trip. Thats it. Enjoy it


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you always been controlled by her?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

your spouse is being totally unreasonable here.

2 things you can do here.

1. you go alone and your spouse stays home and you stay with your 8 co-workers. Which I find Horrific, you must be staying at the Beach club Villa's since they can hold 8 people in 1 suite and that is where their conference center is. It is an expensive place, to say the least, but very nice.

2. You can talk to your boss and Say your spouse really wants to go, You would have to get there own Plane ticket, Own Hotel room, and own transportation, Own Disney Park hoppper pass, your talking a couple of grand here. because it is a commpany LIABILITY to pay for her and the others. Insurance$$$$ issues here.

My company sends me on business trips by myself, often rooming with a co-worker (same sex) as well.

Spouse is being unreasonable, totally, this is business not pleasure.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Your spouse is not only out of line with you and the marriage but out of touch with the business world. I’m a 1M mile traveler and never has an employer offered to pay for my wife to join me on a trip, conference….. The rare occasion a business will offer such perks is for performance bonus trips and such. If you wish to include your spouse in the trip book a separate room at another hotel. There are dozen with in Disney itself and many just off grounds. Have a great time, I’m headed for a conference there myself in a couple of weeks. 

P.S. Eight people to a room? Cozy! :scratchhead:


----------



## Pumma (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you for you opinions.
It is going to be four rooms, with two people each.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I also think your spouse is being unreasonable in asking you to refuse to go. It is business and that's what pays the bills. It is nice that this happens to be at a fun location and you will be able to enjoy your off-time there as well.

My work trips are usually all work and no play but sometimes they plan fun outings with the entire group (bowling, etc.) but it's more to socialize face-to-face since we typically work in remote locations from one another. The fact that you are all the same gender makes me wonder what your spouse is worried/upset about? If it's Disney, I'd plan a separate trip.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

You can always book a room close by either for her or both of you, if it is a choice. I have had to travel on business and always invited my wife. But on the other hand your wife is being unfair and your boss should be paying for this trip.

draconis


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to travel on business and my boyfriend at the time never had a problem with me traveling. This is with me traveling Mon-Fri 3 to 4 weeks out of the month.

Maybe she suspects something is up because she found something questionable. I dunno, but as everyone else said, no company pays for the spouse to travel. And if it is such a big deal then you could pay for her to meet you down there.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Just to complicate matters -
When this issue came up for me 15 years ago, I refused to share a room with anyone. I told them, get me my own room or I don't go. I am a light sleeper, and can't have anybody in the room with me. It took me years to able to sleep next to my wife!

Plus I always sleep naked under the sheets, and I don't need a sexual harassment claim, nor am I willing to buy pyjamas 

So I just told the boss to stuff it. Needless to say, I got my own room.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think its very odd that all of a sudden, out of the blue, after 28 years of marriage, your spouse (which I also find interesting you've decided to omit the gender) freaks out and claims infidelity. There's something else going on...


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

ljtseng said:


> I think its very odd that all of a sudden, out of the blue, after 28 years of marriage, your spouse (which I also find interesting you've decided to omit the gender) freaks out and claims infidelity. There's something else going on...


Damn right!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well i think your spouse has some explaining to do for the reasons they are holding you against the trip.
i wouldnt stop my hubby and vice versa.
regardless in your position - id go n e way and have a good time.
you dont do many things in your life and have some you time.
after 28 years. i wouldnt put up with the nonsense. i dont after 13 years.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

justean said:


> well i think your spouse has some explaining to do for the reasons they are holding you against the trip.
> i wouldnt stop my hubby and vice versa.
> regardless in your position - id go n e way and have a good time.
> you dont do many things in your life and have some you time.
> after 28 years. i wouldnt put up with the nonsense. i dont after 13 years.


My wife would clubber me too....lol

draconis


----------

